# Mazzer Royal refurbishment



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

Ok, I have started stripping my Royal down but I can't quite see how to free the top of the motor from the housing, is it a friction fit?

I have removed the adjustment ring, top burr carrier and the hopper switch housing. Motor is free at the base and has a bit of wiggle but I cannot see how it is fixed at the top.

TIA

Mark


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't think it is fixed at the top


----------



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

It wasn't fixed at the top. A generous application of strong words accompanied by a lot of wiggling and pushing from above did the trick. It was repainted purple at some point so perhaps the paint was a little thicker than the original. It has also been vinyl wrapped to hide the purple but that doesn't seem to have got into the neck.

An evening of peeling off black vinyl wrap beckons.......









Mark


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

There should be a rubber o-seal around the neck though. That's what should be causing the fit, though if it has been re-sprayed/wrapped it will be very tight!


----------



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

There is and it was!


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

Threeracers said:


> There is and it was!


what speakers are those...?.......the ones by the dead animal


----------



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

Just a little pair of bookshelf Tannoys. Not sure of the model but I bought them years ago as I needed something easy to drive for a valve amp that's only about 12 watts per channel. They work quite well.


----------



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

A friend popped round for coffee to see the vinyl clad Royal case sitting in the middle of the kitchen table. The vinyl was a pain to remove and I had barely started but I explained what I was doing and whilst making her coffee she started picking at it. By the time we had finished our coffee she had all the vinyl wrap removed revealing the previous purple paint! I think I owe her a manicure now.

Now to decide on the next step. Bearing in mind the cost of a can of paint stripper, primer, paint and lacquer (and all the prep that goes with it) I am leaning towards shot blasting and powder coating, which I expect will be more hard wearing anyway. Anyone powder coated one before?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

There has been a few done before on here.

@coffeechap and @jeebsy naming two.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mine was wet sprayed. @risky coated his


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

I've had a super jolly powder coated. I believe you are correct about the durability of the finish being slightly better. Cost me about £40 all in including a chemical dip strip rather than shot blasting.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

am I alone in quite liking the purple then

?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Yes you are dfk, reminds me of Everton...


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> am I alone in quite liking the purple then
> 
> ?


No you are not alone........ I think it has a certain... Je ne sais quoi!


----------



## Andy__C (Nov 4, 2015)

I recently DIY'd a super jolly.... you don't need paint stripper if you have a small supply of elbow grease and a supply of low grit sandpaper. It was quicker that I thought.

That said, I spent around £30 - £40 on paper, primer, paint, lacker etc and a good few hours. If you can get it shot blasted/dipped and coated for less than £60 as others have said, I'd go for it.... my finish isn't that hard wearing after a lot of layers of all paints/laquers.


----------



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

The purple wouldn't be my first choice dfk but I would probably have lived with it it it wasn't so heavily chipped. I couldn't have lived with the vinyl wrap however, it didn't do it any favours at all;


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

One comment made by my local powder coating specialist:

If you have a bunch of things done the same colour at the same time then the price drops quite dramatically per item.

The ball park figures he quoted me were £40 for 1, £50 for 2, £60 for 3 etc..... It is all about the setting up costs he says and if you choose a colour he has in stock.


----------



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

Mine is the same and I have lots of things around the garage that I have had coated when I didn't really need them done.

I really like Ducati red but I suspect for something as large as this that might be a bit ott! I like the Italian link too. Now, what else in the kitchen could I coat Ducati red........


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Threeracers said:


> Mine is the same and I have lots of things around the garage that I have had coated when I didn't really need them done.
> 
> I really like Ducati red but I suspect for something as large as this that might be a bit ott! I like the Italian link too. *Now, what else in the kitchen could I coat Ducati red........*


Kettle....

Saucepans....

Sink....


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If the chassis is chipped/dented that will need properly prepped otherwise your powder coat is just going to sit on top of the dents.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I had my Royal blasted and powder coated.... will dig out the thread with photos and link to it.

Here you go : http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?25070-Refurbed-Mazzer-Royal-with-external-Auber-timer

Cost/performance ratio was v good for the blasting / powdercoating, though in hindsight I may well have had it blasted and then prepared it further myself to remove the imperfections in the bare metal - before then having it coated. As said before, if there are imperfections (dents, pits, grooves, whatever) then the powercoat will simply follow them and you'll have nicely powdercoated dents, pits and grooves in the finished grinder.

If you need some nice new rubber feet for it, once you've finished, then let me know ;-)


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

dfk41 said:


> am I alone in quite liking the purple then
> 
> ?


I think it looks very good too - certainly "different".


----------



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

Very smart MrShades, so you lacquered over the top of the powder coat? Did you spray that layer yourself?

Good point about the imperfections as I have a few, what do you use to fill? One is quite odd and looks similar to the damage caused by the powder coat man when he dipped my magnesium rocker cover from a engine believing it to be aluminium. I have tried to photograph it;











MrShades said:


> I had my Royal blasted and powder coated.... will dig out the thread with photos and link to it.
> 
> Here you go : http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?25070-Refurbed-Mazzer-Royal-with-external-Auber-timer
> 
> ...


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

The entire job was done by my powdercoater - I simply chose a powdercoating that required lacquer - they did it all.

To be honest, god knows what you could use to fill it... I assume it would have to be some form of electrically conductive filler or epoxy? Might be worth finding a local powdercoater and asking them.


----------



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

I will look into that.

Anyone know roughly what quantity I should look to push through some new Ti burrs to bed them in?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Yeah I had mine shot blast and powder coated matte black at work. It did the job but if you want an exceptional finish you need to hand prep it and wet spray it. I believe the powder coating is slightly harder wearing though. As said before any imperfections will show through but how much that bothers you is a personal thing

For the burrs, 10kg maybe 20kg? Ask your local roasters if they have any stale stuff.


----------



## monkey66 (Aug 8, 2014)

I had my SJ blasted and powder coated 10 years ago for about £35. Still looks like new 10 years later, can't ask for more than that.


----------



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

Many thanks for all the tips and replies chaps, powdercoat seems the way to go (Although a chum has just had a header tank for a car engine covered in that water bath applied fake carbon fibre that doesn't look fake at all).

Started on the doser last night, does the base come out?









It it doesn't seem to want to! The doser was a bit dented at the top when I got it and I have teased it back into round enough for the lid to go back on so it might still be a bit out of shape and making the base a bit sticky. There is a rivet at the back though so the base might not be suppose to come out?

Similarly, the Perspex inner doesn't want to move. Might be the doser not true round but any tricks for tickling it out? Bearing in mind the cost of a replacement I may just clean in situ.

I also broke the counter removing it.......

TIA

Mark


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

hot water will free up the perspex, the base does not come off, avoid sand blast and powder coat as the finnish ail appear pitted, wet paint is the best finish you will get.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

...and the "Aqua Dipping" water bath stuff is much more expensive by comparison, and you'll end up with a seam on it somewhere.


----------



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks coffeechap,it did come out but, as the waitress said to the barista, it was a stiff one! I will talk to the powdercoater about finish and see what he thinks about some prep before coating.

The Carbon fibre wasn't a serious consideration really MrShades and yes, not cheap at all. The finish looked good though.

Is there an exploded diagram of the doser internals floating about anywhere? Although I took a couple of mobbly phone shots before dismantling I am not convinced I remember where it all goes!

The little six armed star had one of the long arms folded back over onto itself which I assumed was damaged so I have flattened it back out but it's tougher than it looks so was unlikely to have bent accidentally in use, any idea why one would be bent?









Regards

Mark


----------



## monkey66 (Aug 8, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> hot water will free up the perspex, the base does not come off, avoid sand blast and powder coat as the finnish ail appear pitted, wet paint is the best finish you will get.


It is true there is some texture to the finish but I think this is very attractive. I would not not do it unless you are particularly attached to a totally flat finish.


----------



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

Like the red there Monkey, what red is it?

I opted for painting in the end as mine had a few blemishes that needed tlc and I wanted the better finish. I suspect it will not be quite as hard wearing as powdercoat but I will just have to be careful. It's in the paint shop now, prepped and in undercoat so I should have it back next. Photos to follow!

Mark


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

monkey66 said:


> It is true there is some texture to the finish but I think this is very attractive. I would not not do it unless you are particularly attached to a totally flat finish.


What model is that?


----------



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

I plan to collect the freshly painted body on Monday and put everything back together but I could use a wiring diagram. Google has one for the Major but does anyone know if that is safe to work from? I know a few on here have refurbished Royals so I would be grateful for any pointers.

TIA

Mark


----------



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

A collection of photos taken on my phone before I pulled it all apart helped me get it all wired up correctly. A test run this morning made all the right noises no sparks!

The blue smoke contained in all electric motors remains contained.........


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i quite like the raw industrial look of a stripped royal.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Threeracers said:


> A collection of photos taken on my phone before I pulled it all apart helped me get it all wired up correctly. A test run this morning made all the right noises no sparks!
> 
> The blue smoke contained in all electric motors remains contained.........
> 
> View attachment 18792


Your Butler is very short.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

jonc said:


> Your Butler is very short.


I thought the butler was normal size and he lives in a house where everything was massive (grinder included)


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

The small jet propulsion system on the table is a red herring, the butler is what you find inside a Royal when taking the baseplate off.


----------



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

Threeracers said:


> View attachment 18804


Not a herring, (I checked http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/fishingreport/shadherringid.html) it does fulfil the other criteria tho...


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

oursus said:


> The small jet propulsion system on the table is a red herring, the butler is what you find inside a Royal when taking the baseplate off.


Mashing the beans with a large ham?


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

jonc said:


> Mashing the beans with a large ham?


Have to confess I wasn't aware of the prosciutto function either... Obviously a dark horse in good Jeeves tradition.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

This thread is becoming so surreal. I can't believe some of you have never seen a helicopter engine on a table before!


----------



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

It might get a little more surreal as the helicopter engine on the table matches the aero engine overhead;


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

You are living my (kitchen) life...


----------



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

It was a man cave for many years but after I got married it became a kitchen. Shelves of vinyl records were replaced by utensils and recipe books, the hi-if by an AGA, but the plane hanging from the ceiling stayed as there wasn't any where else for it. It was a much better man cave. There is a moral to this story somewhere......


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Rookie mistake, getting married!


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

Threeracers said:


> It was a man cave for many years but after I got married it became a kitchen. Shelves of vinyl records were replaced by utensils and recipe books, the hi-if by an AGA, but the plane hanging from the ceiling stayed as there wasn't any where else for it. It was a much better man cave. There is a moral to this story somewhere......


The Aga is a man-cooker, approved of by big muddy dogs everywhere, proves and bakes excellent bread, slow cooks a stew for when you come in with said dogs.... Dried more spark plugs off when I was a kid, than I can remember!!

The vinyl's a shame tho


----------



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

Vinyl is in another room so all is not lost. I would never get rid of that. Sadly the big ceiling and beams of the old man cave was far superior acoustically but I still have a smaller man cave.

I am a lifelong fan of AGAs - so are my dogs - and slow cooked anything works for me. The only downside is that I now have a gas consumption that rivals a small South American country but at least I have somewhere to keep my espresso cups warm!

Mark


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

Threeracers said:


> Vinyl is in another room so all is not lost. I would never get rid of that. Sadly the big ceiling and beams of the old man cave was far superior acoustically but I still have a smaller man cave.
> 
> I am a lifelong fan of AGAs - so are my dogs - and slow cooked anything works for me. The only downside is that I now have a gas consumption that rivals a small South American country but at least I have somewhere to keep my espresso cups warm!
> 
> Mark


Yeah, spent many an hour and many a malt in front of a range/kitchen fire. It's gas fired??? Erk! Figured it might have been on the RHI...


----------

